# Windows Server 2003



## Radhad (10. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Versionen zu Windows Server 2003. Und zwar sind folgende Versionen auf dem Markt:

- Windows Server 2003 Standard
- Windows Server 2003 Enterprise
- Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard
- Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise
- Windows Server 2003 Web Edition

Mich interessieren die Unterschiede zwischen Standard zu Enterprise und den "normalen" zu den R2 Versionen (R2 heißt glaube ich Release 2).


Ich benötige nur eine Standard Version, da ich mir die mittels nLite abspecken will um damit WinXP zu ersetzen, weil Win2k3 schneller & stabiler ist (zumindest will ich das Gerücht mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen)  Trotz allem sollte man vorher die Unterschiede kennen. DIe Web-Edition ist auf jeden Fall sehr abgespeckt und fü das Web optimiert. Gewisse Anwendungen kann man darauf erst gar nicht installieren.

Euer Wissen ist nun gefragt 



Gruß Radhad


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Hat da keiner Infos zu? Ist bissl schade, weil es ja wohl gravierende Änderungen sein dürften...


----------



## soyo (11. April 2007)

Der Unterschied liegt, meines Wissens nach, bei der Unterstützung bei mehren CPUs und bei Größe des Arbeitsspeichers. 

Ich habe nur Erfahrung mit MS Server 2003 Small Business. Für kleine Server wirklich zu empfehlen, aber zum arbeiten wäre das nix für mich. Lange Bootzeit, doofe Fragen beim Herunterfahren ... Wie gesagt, Server halt. 

Mein WinXP läuft schon wieder fast ein 3/4 Jahr, ohne Probleme, wie am ersten Tag. Frag mich was manche Leute da immer treiben :suspekt:


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Naja, mein XP läuft auch immer Top  Auch ohne Firewall und solchem Zeug 

Sinn des ganzen ist ja nicht das Windows Server 2003 als Server-System zu benutzen sondern wie bei Windows 2000 Professional eine Art "Unterkategorie" draus zu machen, also sowas wie "Windows 2003 Professional", ohne den ganzen Krams für Server  Daher meine Frage zu den Unterschieden


----------



## soyo (11. April 2007)

Hört sich interessant an. Dann solltest du eigentlich mit der Standard Edition ganz gut zu recht kommen. Das Ergebnis würde ich dann gerne mal sehen, vor allem Performance-Tests/Benchmarks.

Auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen  ... hätt ich keine Zeit für.


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Ich habe darüber mal einen Artikel gelesen (schon gut nen dreiviertel Jahr her). Meine aktuelle Windows XP Installation habe ich vorher mit nLite bearbeitet und so Dinge wie Windows Media Player, Domänenunterstützung etc. rausgeworfen, da es für mich zu Hause uninteressant ist. Mit ein paar Tweaks von der Seite http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/windows-server-2003.html (welche das ganze kurz anspricht mit dem RC2) kann man auch noch das verhalten ähnlich wie dem von XP ändern. Dann lade ich mal über die MSDN AA einfach mal die R2 Standard runter und teste das ganze dann mal  Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, wie ich die Performance-Tests gestalten soll, muss ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. April 2007)

Hi

Der Unterschied begl. Anzahl der CPUs liegt nur zwischen den Standard und Enterprise Versionen.
R2 enthält bereits das ServicePack ein für Windows 2003 Server und zusätzliche Updates, die bis zum Erscheinen von R2 erschienen sind.

Die WebEdition ist speziell für den Einsatz als WebServer gedacht. Ich hab damit noch nichts weiter zu tun gehabt, nehm aber mal an, dass daran Features wie z.B: Active Directory nicht verfügbar sind.

Bzgl. Lange Bootzeiten und blöde Frage:
Windows 2003 ist nun mal ein Server OS. Da dauert es nun mal länger bis es gebootet ist. Es sind ja auch einige Dienst mehr, die gestartet werden müssen. 
Jedoch kann ich nicht sagen, dass es sehr lange dauert. Mein neuer Testrecher mit W2k3 ist binnen 1 Min verfügbar.
Die "blöden" Fragen beim Shutdown und Reboot lassen sich abschalten, wenn sie dich stören.

Zu deinem Vorhaben:
W2k Pro ist ein ClientOS. W2k3, wie bereits erwähnt, ein ServerOS (daher auch der Name Windows 2003 Server  ). Der Client zu 2003 ist XP und damit der Nachfolger von W2k Pro.

Um Herauszufinden, wo die einzelnen Unterschiede der Versionen liegen, hilft manchmal auch schon ein Blick auf die Homepage des Herstellers


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Das XP das CliebntOS ist, ist richtig. Richtig ist aber auch, dass XP in vielen Sachen nicht so optimiert wurde wie das passende ServerOS und gerade der Quellcode von XP nicht so gut aufgeräumt wurde wie seinerzeit bei Windows Server 2003. Wird nun mittels nLite alle Serverkomponenten aus vom Installationsmedium entfernt, bleibt ein ClientOS übrig, welches  "sauberer" ist als XP selbst. Genau dieser Schritt wurde bei Windows 2000 damals gemacht, deshalb ist Windows 2000 Pro auch heute noch recht beliebt (es wurde nur langsam von XP ausgestochen, gerade im Bezug auf Stabilität und Performance).


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. April 2007)

Nur weil du bei der Installation Server-Dienst weglässt, wird noch längst kein ClientOS draus. Die Funktionalität des Servers ist nur eingeschränkt. Genauso kann ich mit XP einen WebServer aufsetzen. Das macht XP noch längst nicht zum ServerOS.
Und als "Sauber" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, wenn man mit nLite sich sein System so zusammen schiebt wie man es gern hätte.

Den Sinn des ganzen versteh ich nur beim besten willen nicht 
Wieso will man einen Windows 2003 *Server* so installieren, dass er nur noch als Client zu "gebrauchen" ist?


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. April 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Das XP das CliebntOS ist, ist richtig. Richtig ist aber auch, dass XP in vielen Sachen nicht so optimiert wurde wie das passende ServerOS und gerade der Quellcode von XP nicht so gut aufgeräumt wurde wie seinerzeit bei Windows Server 2003. Wird nun mittels nLite alle Serverkomponenten aus vom Installationsmedium entfernt, bleibt ein ClientOS übrig, welches  "sauberer" ist als XP selbst. Genau dieser Schritt wurde bei Windows 2000 damals gemacht, deshalb ist Windows 2000 Pro auch heute noch recht beliebt (es wurde nur langsam von XP ausgestochen, gerade im Bezug auf Stabilität und Performance).



Ich seh schon, da hat jemand den Win2003 Sourcecode gesehen ....


----------



## Radhad (12. April 2007)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:


> Ich seh schon, da hat jemand den Win2003 Sourcecode gesehen ....


Nein, das nicht, aber Microsoft wird wohl kaum die ganze Zeit lang rumgesessen haben, nur um Server-Applikationen zu verbessern... Denn dies wurde ja schon die ganze Zeit über gemacht. Da ein Server-Betriebssystem stabiler sein sollte als ein ClientOS (und meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Windows Server 2003 bestätigen das auch, dass es stabiler als WinXP ist). Und warum sollte eine Auskpllung unlogisch sein? Microsoft tat dies ja selbst bei Windows 2000, es wurde direkt als Server-Version entwickelt und dann als 2000 Professional ausgekoppelt.

Außerdem ist der Bootvorgang nicht unbedingt entscheidend - interessanter ist die Performance unter Volllast, dafür könnte ich PC Mark verwenden.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. April 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Nein, das nicht


Dann solltest du auch vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen sein


Radhad hat gesagt.:


> aber Microsoft wird wohl kaum die ganze Zeit lang rumgesessen haben, nur um Server-Applikationen zu verbessern... Denn dies wurde ja schon die ganze Zeit über gemacht.


Was ist bei dir die ganze Zeit lang 
Dir ist klar, dass ein Betriebsystem nicht übernacht entsteht oder?


Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Da ein Server-Betriebssystem stabiler sein sollte als ein ClientOS (und meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Windows Server 2003 bestätigen das auch, dass es stabiler als WinXP ist).


Also ich bin der Meinung, dass beides stabil laufen sollte und ich hatte bisher weder mit 2003 noch mit XP Probleme. Außerdem kommt es auf die Anwendung an. Nutzt man 2003 zum Surfen und XP als File-, Web- oder wasweißich-Server ist klar, das XP eher in die Knie geht 
Du versuchst Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen und dabei wirst du auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen.


Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Und warum sollte eine Auskpllung unlogisch sein? Microsoft tat dies ja selbst bei Windows 2000, es wurde direkt als Server-Version entwickelt und dann als 2000 Professional ausgekoppelt.


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es unlogisch ist.
Du willst per nLite Komponenten von 2003 ausschließen um daraus ein Pseudo-ClientOS zu machen und meinst das ist sauber. Ist es aber nicht.
Microsoft kennt sich im Kernel von Windows doch etwas mehr aus um gezielt Teile auszuschließen. Zumal W2k Pro einen eigenen SourceCode hat. Natürlich stimmen W2k Pro und Server in vielen Dingen überein, trotzdem ist das eine nicht das andere.


Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist der Bootvorgang nicht unbedingt entscheidend - interessanter ist die Performance unter Volllast, dafür könnte ich PC Mark verwenden.


Die lange Bootzeit von 2003 wurde aber angemeckert und ich hab meinen Meinung dazu gesagt, mehr nicht. Und Performance unter Volllast ist kein gutes Kriterium für ein OS, da da die Hardware eine entscheidende Rolle spielt


----------



## Radhad (12. April 2007)

Also das ausschließen von Komponenten mittels nLite unter XP bringt schon ganz schön viel, vor allem wenn man nicht benötigte Dienste & Features entfernt (Domänenunterstützung als Beispiel bei WinXP Pro). 

Mit "langer Zeit" meine ich, dass Windows Server 2003 später auf den Markt kam, da man es noch optimiert hat. WinXP & Win2k3 sind sich auch in vielen Punkten gleich, aber ich bin der Überzeugung, dass in Win2k3 viel mehr optimiert wurde. Durch das entfernen von Komponenten wird eine Installation aber nicht unsauber, es sind einfach nur Teile nicht vorhanden. Da diese Dinge nicht zum Kernel gehören, sondern im User-mode ausgeführt werden, stört es das System auch nicht weiter!


----------



## soyo (12. April 2007)

Lasst ihn doch sein Spaß. Es ist klar das Server 2003 nicht für den Client-Betrieb gedacht ist, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert.

Kurze Frage von mir Unwissenden: Wie kommt man denn an Sources von verschiedenen Windowsversionen?


----------



## Radhad (12. April 2007)

Vor längerer Zeit sind im Internet in P2P Tauschbörsen Quellcodes von Windows NT 4 und Windows 2000 aufgetaucht. Bei dem Projekt ReactOS kam der Verdacht auf, ein paar Quellcodes seien geklaut worden von diesen Quellcodes von Microsoft, daher läuft derzeit noch der Code-Review. Sollte geleakter Code gefunden werden, müssen diese Teile neu geschrieben werden, da in den USA nur Clean-Reverse-Engineering erlaubt ist durch die Copyright & Patent-Gesetze


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. April 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Also das ausschließen von Komponenten mittels nLite unter XP bringt schon ganz schön viel, vor allem wenn man nicht benötigte Dienste & Features entfernt (Domänenunterstützung als Beispiel bei WinXP Pro).


Kann man auch per Hand machen. Hat den Vorteil, dass man selbst ganz genau weiß, was wo wie geändert wird.



Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Mit "langer Zeit" meine ich, dass Windows Server 2003 später auf den Markt kam, da man es noch optimiert hat. WinXP & Win2k3 sind sich auch in vielen Punkten gleich, aber ich bin der Überzeugung, dass in Win2k3 viel mehr optimiert wurde. Durch das entfernen von Komponenten wird eine Installation aber nicht unsauber, es sind einfach nur Teile nicht vorhanden. Da diese Dinge nicht zum Kernel gehören, sondern im User-mode ausgeführt werden, stört es das System auch nicht weiter!


Meine Meinung zu dem Thema:

Windows 2003 ist ein Server-Betriebssystem. D.h. die Optimierungen betreffen sehr wahrscheinlich Serverfunktionalitäten. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass sämtliche Multimedia-Themen vernachlässigt wurden, da diese Funktionalität auf einem Server sowieso nichts zu suchen haben.
Als Desktop-Ersatz ein Serversystem einzusetzen (auch wenn man es abspeckt) ist aus finanziellem Aspekt nicht sehr sinnvoll. Man vergleiche die Lizenzkosten.
Kannst du dir bei allen entfernten Komponenten sicher sein, dass diese im User-Mode ausgeführt werden? Ich wäre mir da nicht bei allem soooo sicher.


----------



## Radhad (12. April 2007)

1. Naja, Multimedia hin oder her, bis auf Musik hören und ab und zu mal nen PC Game spielen reichen die Funktionen locker aus! DirectX 9, sollte es nicht in vollem Umfang dabei sein, kann man ja ohne weiteres nachrüsten, da man ja nur eine gültige Windows Lizenz benötigt.
2. Ich beziehe Windows Server 2003 glücklicherweise über MSDN AA und hab mit den Lizenzkosten keine Probleme.
3. Soweit ich das analysiert habe, wurde alles aus dem Kernel ausgelagert. Vorteil bei 2003 ist der weiterentwickelte Kernel, welcher theoretisch mehr Sicherheit bieten dürfte (wovon ich aber nicht unbedingt ausgehe).


Wie man an meiner Signatur sehen kann warte ich auf ReactOS, aber bis zur Beta 0.5 wird es noch bestimmt bis 2008 dauern...


----------



## Jantz (6. Mai 2007)

soyo hat gesagt.:


> Lasst ihn doch sein Spaß. Es ist klar das Server 2003 nicht für den Client-Betrieb gedacht ist, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert.
> 
> Kurze Frage von mir Unwissenden: Wie kommt man denn an Sources von verschiedenen Windowsversionen?



Hehehe, dass wäre so als würde Coca Cola mit deren Geheimen Formel rumwedeln. Windows ist nicht OpenSource und MS wird sich hüten Quellcode zu veröffentlichen


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Mai 2007)

Source sickert ja immer durch dubiose Quellen mal durch. allerdings nie komplett meines Wissens. jedenfalls soll ja der Code von Server 2003 einfach viel sauberer und übersichtlicher sein als etwa der von XP. scheinbar hat MS sich da mehr Mühe gegeben. und aus diesem Grund gibs im Internet auch verschiedene Tuts um Server 2003 eben mit Funktionen für Client-Systeme auszustatten, da es eben sehr stabil läuft. und es gibt ja auch erst ein Service Pack.


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Mai 2007)

> und es gibt ja auch erst ein Service Pack...


und noch eins 
Und außerdem ist 2003 auch jünger als XP, von daher ist's auch anzunehmen, dass die ServicePacks später erscheinen. Zu mal viele Updates von XP SP2 mit in 2003 SP1 eingeflossen sind.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Mai 2007)

Peinlich. man sollte sich informieren bevor man irgendwas behauptet.


----------

